# spielekeys kaufen?



## Spone (25. Juni 2012)

ist es legal spiele keys zu kaufen?
ein freund hat mir einen ebay shop empfohlen wo er auch schon lange xbox points sowie goldabos kauft und die haben dort einige super angebote für spiele keys
Willkommen!

ist das ganze legal? weil die preise mancher spiele sind schon top
ich hab nämlich keine lust das auf einmal mein steam oder xbox account gesperrt wird


----------



## 10203040 (25. Juni 2012)

Ja ist legal. Schau halt immer ob der Shop ein Impressum hat und bei Ebay Verkäufer mit Top Bewertung ist man eig immer sicher habe einige PSN Codes gekauft.


----------



## Spone (25. Juni 2012)

ok danke codes für die xbox habe ich mir auch schon öfters bei ebay gekauft aber bei spielekeys war ich bisher immer vorsichtig


----------



## 10203040 (25. Juni 2012)

Bei jemand mit nur 50 Bewertungen würd ich halt nicht kaufen schon bei Top Rated Händlern oder bei seriösen Key shops im inet


----------



## Shona (25. Juni 2012)

10203040 schrieb:


> Ja ist legal. Schau halt immer ob der Shop ein Impressum hat und bei Ebay Verkäufer mit Top Bewertung ist man eig immer sicher habe einige PSN Codes gekauft.


Keys zu kaufen ist eine Grauzone und es entscheidet am Ende Steam, GfWL, Origin & Ubisoft was sie machen. Wenn sie nicht direkt vom Publisher kommen sind sie auch nicht legal. Es gibt ungefähr nur 10% an Seiten die authorisierte Spielekeys verkaufen und bekommen diese auch direkt vom Publisher 

Authorisierte Steam Reseller Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - List of legit digital distribtion plaforms that sell keys for Steam

Ebay Keys werden im übrigen zu 90% schneller gesperrt als andere Keys


----------



## 10203040 (25. Juni 2012)

Wie gesagt wenn du auf einer seriösen Seite einen Key kaufst ist alles legal und in Ordnung...

Gibt Ebay Seller die kaufen das Spiel in Massen (Nehmen wir als bsp Portal) und kopieren den Code und schicken ihn dir da ist nichts illegal und die werden auch nicht gesperrt...


----------



## k4mpfhund (3. Juli 2012)

Es kann aber sein dass das Spiel im Nachhinein irgendwann von Steam oder so gesperrt wird, bis zur vollständigen Konto Sperrung!


----------



## 10203040 (3. Juli 2012)

k4mpfhund schrieb:


> Es kann aber sein dass das Spiel im Nachhinein irgendwann von Steam oder so gesperrt wird, bis zur vollständigen Konto Sperrung!


 
Ja wenn die Keys geklaut wurden oder aus Russland sind(Auch nicht alle aber da der Rubel so unten ist wird das nicht gern gesehen dort einzukaufen). Ansonsten wird nichts gebannt oder gesperrt.


----------



## Matze472 (13. Februar 2014)

Was für ein Schwachsinn. Ich kaufe meine Keys schon seit Jahren bei eBay und bei mir wurde noch gar nichts gesperrt. Spiele Key Shops machen sich einfach die Globalisierung zu nutze und geklaut sind die Keys auch nicht. Funktionieren einwandfrei und ohne Probleme.

Wie gesagt hab bestimmt schon 100 Spiele oder so gekauft und erst einmal wurde etwas gesperrt. Kaufe inzwischen nur noch bei Spiele-Keys | Top Preise | Deutscher Shop | Alle Plattformen, ist nämlich ein deutscher Anbieter und man bekommt direkt nen neuen Key wenn mal was nicht stimmt. Ist aber auch nicht Thema.

Kann den ganzen Kram hier also NICHT bestätigen. Spiele Keys kaufen geht wunderbar und ohne Probleme, da wird nix gesperrt oder so.


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (20. Februar 2014)

Über Ebay zu kaufen ist kein Problem, so lange der Verkäufer/Händler zuverlässig ist und die Angaben auch stimmen (EU/DE Key). Bei den neuen Richtlinien und auch schon den Alten von Steam ist es natürlich nicht zulässig sich Spiele z.B. aus Russland zu besorgen.

Einen Shop den ich empfehlen kann ist z.B. dieser hier: Spiele online kaufen, Games downloaden - Einfach, sicher und schnell - McGame.com

Die haben wie Steam auch Tagesangebote, Mittwoch nen Sale und hin&wieder auch Herbst/Weihnachtsrabattaktionen oder kauf 3 zum Preis von 2 Aktionen und folglich sehr gute Preise. Das meiste ist Steam, einige Sachen auch per Download als DRM freie Version. Hatte dort glaube 1-2 Adventure DRM frei gekauft, den Rest per Steam. Zwar erst insgesamt 3 Käufe, bin jedoch auch kein Hardcoregamer


----------



## NicoGermanman (20. Februar 2014)

Ich kaufe immer über Key-Shops und hatte noch nie probleme mit denen und meine keys wurden noch nie gesperrt (habe auch immer nur DE oder EU keys gekauft und nie RU oder PL).

Es gibt sogar ein Shop, der ab und zu bei neuen Spielen auch noch die DVD extra Verkauft für 2.99€ mehr ;D, man erhält den key direkt per e-mail und die DVD ein paar Tage später.


----------



## onlygaming (20. März 2014)

Ich hab 16 Spiele bei Steam gekauft, Keys kauf ich bei MMOGA ich find die Größte Keyseite Deutschlands


----------



## Hoopster (22. März 2014)

gibt auch die seite planetkey.de


----------



## CptBlau (24. März 2014)

Hey, hab 'n Link von jmd im Internet gefunden (https://www.g2a.com/r/watchdogspc).
Dort wird mir gesagt, ich könnte mir in dem Fall Watch Dogs für nur 28€ kaufen. (oder andere Spiele, bin zB noch wegen dem D3 AddOn am überlegen)

Meine Frage an euch, und extra dafür is der Acc gerade erstellt worden^^, kann ich der Seite trauen? Kein Bock 28€ aus dem Fenster zu werfen, aber der Preis ist es mir dann doch wert,
lieber mal die Frage zu stellen. Hoffe auf schnelle Antwort - nicht unbedingt wegen WatchDogs aber halt D3 das AddOn zB wollt ich dann doch am liebsten recht bald haben^^
Bin halt Student... hab kein Geld zu verschenken..^^

MFG & Thx im Vorraus!


----------



## kero81 (8. April 2014)

Was haltet ihr denn von fast2play? Da gibts gerade thief für 11 euro. Kann man dort gefahrlos zuschlagen?


----------



## Valdasaar (25. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand  Erfahrung mit cdkeywelt.de gemacht, ist das ein seriöser Key Shop?


----------

